
Why mobile developers should pay attention to Flutter in 2019 - LisaDziuba
https://flawlessapp.io/blog/why-ios-developers-should-pay-attention-to-flutter-in-2019/
======
tzekid
Strange, no mention that flutter is the main language used for Google
Fuchsia's UI.

~~~
LisaDziuba
oh, I didn't know that!

